# IUD removal



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

For those who have had a Mirena removed....how long after removal did you have your period?

I'm especially interested in those whose cycles were effected by Mirena. I have not had a real period (just random spotting) since I had the Mirena inserted which was Feb 05. I just had it removed two days ago. I'm wondering how long before I have a cycle.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Loving all the feedback.


----------



## CrunchyDoula (Jul 5, 2007)

I was asking this question a little over 2 months ago







For me my IUD fell out on August 20th. I ovulated on September 4th and AF came on Sep. 19th. So it took me a month for my cycles to regulate. Previously before the IUD fell out I hadn't had a period since Dec 2005 because I got pregnant, bf and had my IUD inserted, so this was also my first PP AF aswell. Hope I was able to help a bit! I know I was worried about never going back to normal, but your body does amazing things and should get back in to the swing of things soon!


----------



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

It took about a month for my period to return after I got mine removed.

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 4 years and Angela, 2 years)


----------



## francesca (Nov 11, 2005)

I had been having cyclical bleeding/spotting for about 3-4 months before I had it removed. I only know this because I began actually keeping track of the spotting and noticed it was every 24-25 days. According to that cycle, I should and did have a period 5 days after having it removed. And then 27 days later a good heavy period (though according to my temps I did ovulate that time). The second time I got my BFP.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Figured I'd respond to my own question as well.

IUD came out on a Tuesday and on Thursday I started AF. It's Sunday today and I still have AF. Didn't take long at all.







I guess it affected me like the pill. You stop taking the pill and that's the week you get AF.


----------



## lasergirl (May 17, 2006)

I got mine out this Friday, AF showed today. It is much lighter than I had anticipated, so it could just be a teaser-- we'll see


----------



## nuwavemomma (Jul 20, 2006)

I never had a period while mine was in. I had it removed 10/01, had anovulatory bleeding for 5 days after and then went straight into high gear towards ovulation (it was a pretty short follicular phase). My first true period came 2 weeks later, so it was 24 days from removal to menstruation. This cycle is much different. I've posted about it. I'm having loads of heaviness and mittelschmirtz and mid-cycle nausea, which is new to me. I think it's going to be a really bad period. My point is, I think it may take a while to get regular again. It kinda sucks. I'm not TTC, but I'd like to be able to understand my charts, yk?


----------



## lasergirl (May 17, 2006)

I hear ya!
My first bleed was heavy for the 1st 2 days and then continued lightly for 5 more.
This period was 2 days of heavyish and then nothing at all.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuwavemomma* 
I never had a period while mine was in. I had it removed 10/01, had anovulatory bleeding for 5 days after and then went straight into high gear towards ovulation (it was a pretty short follicular phase). My first true period came 2 weeks later, so it was 24 days from removal to menstruation. This cycle is much different. I've posted about it. I'm having loads of heaviness and mittelschmirtz and mid-cycle nausea, which is new to me. I think it's going to be a really bad period. My point is, I think it may take a while to get regular again. It kinda sucks. I'm not TTC, but I'd like to be able to understand my charts, yk?

Wow, me too. Except my true period started 20 days after removal. And this cycle I also had some pretty bad mittelschmertz with heaviness/pressure. I have no idea when to expect my period.


----------

